# Mit php/etc. auf access datenbank zugreifen



## rforce (4. Januar 2004)

Hi und zwar hab ich eine Access Datenbank und will per PHP darauf zugreifen. Kann mir da einer Helfen wie das geht oder wo's nen Tutoriel gibt? ich hab bisher keins gefunden.

THX

Simon


----------



## Sven Petruschke (4. Januar 2004)

Ich denke, dass Du über die ODBC-Funktionen von PHP auf eine Access-Datenbank zugreifen kannst, vorausgesetzt der Webserver und Interpreter läuft unter Windows und Du hast eine System- oder Benutzer DSN für das Access-File angelegt.

~snuu~


----------



## Moonbiker (11. Januar 2004)

Mir reichen die kurzen erklärungen hier leider nicht, es würde mcih aber auch interessieren, und ODBC habe ich schonmal gehört (so als Wort ;-) )


----------



## Sven Petruschke (11. Januar 2004)

Ich gehe jetzt von Win2000 als Server-Betriebssystem aus:
Unter "Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Datenquellen (ODBC)" die Registerkarte "System-DSN" auswählen. Danach auf "Hinzufügen" klicken. Den "Mircosoft Access Driver" auswählen. Einen beliebigen Namen als "Datenquellname" wählen und über den Button "Auswählen" auf eine beliebige Access-Datenbank verweisen. Das Ganze mit OK bestätigen.

Danach kann man über die ODBC-Funktionen von PHP (siehe auch unter http://de.php.net/odbc) auf die Datenbanken zugreifen. Im Beispiel der Funktion "odbc_connect" (http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.odbc-connect.php) entspricht "string dsn" der zuvor eingerichteten System-DSN (siehe oben)

mfg, snuu


----------

